# Steam baker for French bread



## LadyCook61 (Dec 3, 2008)

this looks interesting, wonder if it is worth it ?

Bakeware - Steam Baking Master Artisan French Bread Pan


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 4, 2008)

Tough to say since url does not show price.  I get enough steam using wet dough that I first bake in a closed vessel like a Dutch oven and then turn out to finish on a baking stone.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 4, 2008)

justplainbill said:


> Tough to say since url does not show price. I get enough steam using wet dough that I first bake in a closed vessel like a Dutch oven and then turn out to finish on a baking stone.


dutch oven is good for round bread.  I use it too.  I also have baquette pans .


----------



## JoeV (Dec 14, 2008)

I read the details and it said it also acts as a proof box. The only problem with that is that the pan is not hot when the bread goes in it, so it takes time to get the bottom of the pan hot enough to convert the water to steam. I would preheat this baker along with the oven, then put water in the bottom when the dough was ready to go in. It's a bit of work, but may work for you. BTW, the detail page said they do not sell this item. Not sure if it was discontinued, out of stock, or what the problem is.

For my money and effort, and old cookie sheet on the bottom of the oven into which I pour hot water at the time my dough goes in the oven, is still the fastest and least expensive way to go to create steam. This works great for your baguette pans. You can also accomplish the same thing with a spray bottle of water. You can either spray the sides and bottom of the oven, or mist the top of the dough. Either way, do this three times at 2 minute intervals when the dough first goes in the oven (once when you initially put the dough in the oven, then twice after), and I guarantee crusty, chewy skin each and every time. If it loses its crisp when in the plastic bag, 10 minutes at 350 brings it right back.

JoeV


----------

